# black friday DVD deals; i loaded up!



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

I walked out of wal-mart this morning with almost 40 DVD's; they had a massive sale on them, ranging between $2-$5 a piece. Some were old, some were newer. I got a lot of things I just hadn't thought about adding to my collection; they had a lot of classics that I was happy to get on DVD. It took a lot of digging through the DVD bins to find what I wanted, but it was worth the effort, i thought. If you go, just read the fine print on the back because they have a lot of full-screen DVD's in there , but you can almost always find a widescreen version if its available in that format.


----------

